# Video of Rabbit Giving Birth



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 17, 2010)

Thought this might be good for educational purposes. My Dutch Clementine just gave birth about 10 minutes ago. I filmed the first 2 kits. The second one I noticed was breach, and I was about to reach over and pull it out and then one big push and it was on the ground so, I guess she didn't need me.

Ignore the peeping in the background...my guest room has been converted into a nursery....for rabbits and baby chicks. 

I'll say it's graphic because for one it's a rabbit giving birth and any birth can't be pretty , and rabbits do eat placenta which inevitably was caught on film also. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14apJxEMPPg[/ame]


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 17, 2010)

That is so cool be able to tape that and caught it on film.. Congrats on the babies... Mine was born today but they didnt make it.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm sorry to hear it, but it's part of raising bunnies I suppose. 

She's still in there doing her thing, she ws doing so well I figured she'd earned some privacy. 

-JAK


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah!! Our's didnt have that much fur as yours did.
Do you think she's done giving birth?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 17, 2010)

Right now there's just two and she's in there getting a drink. She could have more later or she could be done. It's unusual for my Dutch to just have 2, usually I get at least 4-5. I guess we'll have to wait until later for that info.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 17, 2010)

mine only had 2 babies too. Update us how many she haves and pictures too...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2010)

amazing.

it is so life changing to watch, i walked in on one of my does giving birth once when i bred, and was to afraid to move so i got so stand there and watch it all happen.

great video! very informative!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 17, 2010)

That was very neat


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a great video, thanks for posting it Jesse!

If it's okay with you, do you think Peg and I could use this in an article in the rabbitry section? I'm sure it would fit in great with what ideas we have for breeding/pregnancy articles.  

Emily


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah thats fine, i made it for educational purposes so help yourselves.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Jesse. 
We will definitely let you know and credit you if we do end up using it.  

Emily


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 17, 2010)

Not a problem. thank you!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 19, 2010)

So, how many babies did she have?? The last talk you didnt know she was done!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh wow..to actually see the bunny giving birth was simply awesome.

Good girl Clementine


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like just those 2! We'll see how she does, I may divy up a bigger litter that my other doe had on monday... but she's doing a fantastic job too so I dont see the need just yet. I still have another doe about to pop!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2010)

Update: The little opal (kit #1) passed away today. No idea what happened. He was fat and happy last night. It happens I suppose.

Another blue doe of mine had 6 babies 2 days after, and killed 3 of them, so I tookt he remaining 3 from her and gave them to Clementine, who has been a wonderful doting mother to them. They're doing great!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 25, 2010)

Hugs to You!! Glad that the beautiful mother took them in!
What happen to the 3 babies?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2010)

I dont think the other momma was feeding them as much as they could eat...and I kept finding them peed on and cold. I tried nursing them on her and she got pretty upset. I said fudge on this, i'll give them to a momma who appreciates babies. But by this time there were only 3 left, the other 3 I think got cold from being wet.


----------



## lorri (Mar 25, 2010)

What amazing video. I've never seen the birth of the little kittens being born. Now I had a chance to see thanks to you.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it. So many times i've missed the birth or they waited until i've left the room. It's somewhat rare to get the chance to actually observe the birth...and since they do this sitting up and hunched over, you miss a lot of the details. I was thrilled Clem gave me the opportunity to make an educational video of it.


----------

